# Recommendation for light for 24" tall tank



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

LifesABichir said:


> I recently got a marineland 60 gallon tank. It is tall! It came with some leds I don't think are going to cut it even though the plants I have are low light. Substrate is Eco complete and i dose ferts and liquid co2. Do you have any recommendations for lighting possibly under $100? Also I do have some aponogetons growing pretty well and see a new flower coming up. What are some neat tall plants I can out with the aponogetons? I'm looking at Madagascar lace but would like something that will fill in the background more that isn't Val (unless that's only my really option)



If you want to spend $30 more, you can check SB Reef Light (Freshwater)

https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-plant-lights/21-basic-fresh-water-plant-led-light.html


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Chinese "black box" finally goes fw... nice find..
I heard rumors..


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

jeffkrol said:


> Chinese "black box" finally goes fw... nice find..
> I heard rumors..


Yup.. Been hearing a lot of good things about that fixture..


----------



## rdn2 (Jul 10, 2003)

Mike16T said:


> Yup.. Been hearing a lot of good things about that fixture..


I've only had mine for a few days, but I'm pleased with it so far.


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

Wait... that's an LED fixture that pulls 165 watts!?!?

Not a pro, but can this be true?


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

MikeP_123 said:


> Wait... that's an LED fixture that pulls 165 watts!?!?
> 
> Not a pro, but can this be true?


SB Reef Light (Freshwater)

https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-pla...led-light.html

Bump:


rdn2 said:


> I've only had mine for a few days, but I'm pleased with it so far.


You should post a picture of it.. ^_^


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

MikeP_123 said:


> Wait... that's an LED fixture that pulls 165 watts!?!?
> 
> Not a pro, but can this be true?


Well.. yes and no..They use 55 3W diodes BUT do not rum them at 3W..
Most internal constant current drivers output around 500mA..
Probably closer to 2W each..

So the "real" power output is like 110W..


----------



## LifesABichir (Nov 4, 2016)

Mike16T said:


> LifesABichir said:
> 
> 
> > I recently got a marineland 60 gallon tank. It is tall! It came with some leds I don't think are going to cut it even though the plants I have are low light. Substrate is Eco complete and i dose ferts and liquid co2. Do you have any recommendations for lighting possibly under $100? Also I do have some aponogetons growing pretty well and see a new flower coming up. What are some neat tall plants I can out with the aponogetons? I'm looking at Madagascar lace but would like something that will fill in the background more that isn't Val (unless that's only my really option)
> ...


Ahh yes! I was trying to remember the name of this lighting. Thank you.



jeffkrol said:


> Chinese "black box" finally goes fw... nice find..
> I heard rumors..


I will have to look into these. I like the style of them.


----------



## LifesABichir (Nov 4, 2016)

I got a really good deal on a 48 inch finnex 24/7 and so far the red plants are gaining their color back and crypts and putting out leaves. New growth in my sword plant, crinum calimastratum, and cyperus helferi. Will probably add a second light though soon.


----------



## BROMLaar (Sep 11, 2016)

What are the dimensions of the tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

The depth is nothing for a pent 0.5w beamswork LED. You don't list the length, but you should be able to find one for under $100. I bought a 72" light for $120-130.


----------



## LifesABichir (Nov 4, 2016)

BROMLaar said:


> What are the dimensions of the tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


48x13x24



Freemananana said:


> The depth is nothing for a pent 0.5w beamswork LED. You don't list the length, but you should be able to find one for under $100. I bought a 72" light for $120-130.


I was looking into purchasing one just to have extra light. So it's good enough for most plants at that depth? With substrate its sitting at 22 inches.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

LifesABichir said:


> 48x13x24
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking into purchasing one just to have extra light. So it's good enough for most plants at that depth? With substrate its sitting at 22 inches.


You'll want the 48" light.


https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-FS...4&sr=8-2&keywords=48"+beamswork+full+spectrum


That light has 10,000k whites, which I have had success with on a shrimp tank.


This is the light I currently have:


https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-65...21&sr=1-16-spons&keywords=48"+beamswork&psc=1


I don't see it in 48" on Amazon, you can find it elsewhere though.


24" to substrate is about 40 par. That's medium light and can grow anything with CO2. Raise it a couple inches off the top of the tank via the legs and add some floating plants and it's a great low tech light. Run it for about 6 hours a day and adjust it after a couple weeks if you want a longer light window or see algae growing.


----------

